# Gamecd ??

## Crash1976M

Was ist das ??

ich hab es grad auf dem FTP gefunden

----------

## Gulliver

AFAIK ist das ein von CD bootbares Gentoo, das hauptsächlich aus einem KDE und vielen Spielen besteht.

Mag mich aber auch irren  :Wink: 

----------

